# Notifications poll



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

*do you wont a Notification*​
when you get a rep or someone quotes you 545.45%when you get a rep only 19.09%when someone quotes you only 00.00%no notifications please545.45%


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so when your liked you get a notification how bout when you get a rep or someone quotes u do you want a notification if we get lots of poll votes it could be possible to get it changed


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

nah, not bothered................lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

No because it annoys me already with the likes!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

leave it as it is,thankyou


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> No because it annoys me already with the likes!


that was an ironic 'like' i left you


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn you joe.b! lol I'll never get those 2 seconds back!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> Damn you joe.b! lol I'll never get those 2 seconds back!


hmm! now do i 'like' that post or not? :confused1: ...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

joe.b said:


> hmm! now do i 'like' that post or not? :confused1: ...


Reps!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

the only thing id change about the like button would be the 'heart',a 'thumbs up' or 'bicep' would be more fitting


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

DrHunter said:


> Reps!


now thats definitely worth a 'like'.....sorry

this could go on all day:whistling: :lol:


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

leave it as it is


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Please do not notify me when someone quotes me, I am quoted far too much due to my unchallenged knowledge.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Notifications when I'm quoted would be good, other forums have it and it is a good way to keep track of what people have said in response to your comment, otherwise you might not see it.


----------

